# thanks



## hoot gibson (Jan 1, 2008)

guys , i dont totaly understand this part of the forum . i hope it is to show other people like me just how dangerous a tool can be , my primary heat is wood , i cut alot of it . used to i would grab my saws and wedges and head for the woods , with the attatude that it wont happen to me , well it hasnt , but after reading this part of the forum in the last two years i now realise its not how much and how fast you can cut , but how safley you can do it , now i dont hurry , make sure of where my head and feet are at all times , wear my chaps and helmet, eye protection . i just seemed to realise im not a profeshinal cutter , and if it could hapen to someone who handles a saw everyday , then i have just been lucky .......

just wanted to say thanks to you guys for opening my eyes , hoot gibson


----------



## Industry (Jan 1, 2008)

Big ups to you for figuring it out before you got injured. some are not as fortunate. Glad you have seen the light. I still can't get my father to wear the chaps I got him. My grandfather does though.


----------



## Magnum783 (Jan 9, 2008)

Smart move, way to learn from other's mistakes. You are defently more of a man than you give yourself credit for!! It takes a quite a man to take credit and learn from other way to go keep it up!!!
Jared


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 10, 2008)

It does not take inexperience to screw up bad. Complacency and fatigue can get anyone

I have a freind who grew up in the woods, up north. His dad was a longtime logger (now into custom cabinetry). 

He came home after a full (read OT) day in the woods, all the extended family was over for a holiday. So dad goes to cut firewood before getting undressed...literally cut off his left hand somehow


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jan 10, 2008)

This part of the forum is excellent for inspiring safety. I used to be ignorant to many safety practices, and probably still am to some, but as mentioned this forum has opened my eyes to the big picture of other's experiences. Focusing on proper PPE for example, has helped me come home at the end of the day with less aches/pains. Completing work safely is classy and makes much more of a statement than just completing the work.


----------



## Blazin (Jan 10, 2008)

Hat's off to you my friend! Knowing the "enemy" is always the key to survival! Stay Safe


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Jan 10, 2008)

I was grinding a big maple stump tuesday and I was thinking all about the story of how that guy got sucked into the grinder and messed up real bad. So believe me I was extra careful and super diligent about safety. All these stories serve as reminders and wakeup calls. Wish accidents didn't happen but glad we can all learn from them.


----------



## OLD CHIPMONK (Jan 10, 2008)

We are always x-tra careful , that's why we have a place to list injuries, near fatalities & total fatalities. One day at a time !


----------



## hoot gibson (Jan 11, 2008)

i have worked in the home construction business for about 30 years now . other than a few part time jobs of selling guns , and snake oil here and there . anyways i have always told the guys working with me or for me . that i would rather take two days to get a job done and be safe than to do it in one unsafe day . about the only thing i do now is interior trim . i keep telling karen my employee , we are not killing snakes here . slow down and work safe , hoot

hay this spell check works . i only made 32 mystakses.


----------



## Mitchell (Jan 18, 2008)

*this forum has made me more safety concious*



Industry said:


> Big ups to you for figuring it out before you got injured. some are not as fortunate. Glad you have seen the light. I still can't get my father to wear the chaps I got him. My grandfather does though.




It finally took my stubburn retired "old school kick the door in" fire fighter grandfather to almost cut his leg off before he would wear chaps. He damn neaar blead out and died, just luck grandma checked up on him at that momment.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 20, 2008)

Industry said:


> Big ups to you for figuring it out before you got injured. some are not as fortunate. Glad you have seen the light. I still can't get my father to wear the chaps I got him. My grandfather does though.



Maybe if he saw this diagram...








Google search IMG files gives a few gory pics.

http://images.google.com/images?svn...indow=1&q=chain+saw+injury&btnG=Search+Images


----------

